# before-after doesn't work in full screen



## grosloulou (Apr 12, 2015)

hallo,
in my french version of lightroom 5.7 i need to press shift/S in develop module to see before/after
In full screen (F) it displays before/after but makes nothing

it seems a bug but some people on some forums seem to tell we need to make ctrl/shift F for full screen and shift S works after that
yes and no
ctrl/shift S makes strange full screen and before after works but not all the time

any idea ?

best regards
marc


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Marc. It depends which full screen you're talking about. The full screen that just shows the photo?  Or the one with the borders around the edge of the screen?


----------



## grosloulou (Apr 12, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Marc. It depends which full screen you're talking about. The full screen that just shows the photo?  Or the one with the borders around the edge of the screen?


Hallo Victoria,

euh ! "F" 

i just want to have the image as big as possible and in this mode compare oringinal (before) with current (after)

i suppose this post will be hard because shift s is perhaps "\" in USA version,...

br
marc


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.

I'd expect it to work in Ctrl-Shift-S - "Full Screen and Hide Panels" but not F - "Full Screen Preview"


----------

